# Pics from 07 Hoosier BMW Summer Drive



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

This summer, the Hoosier BMW Club went on the "The Woods & Water Auto Nature Adventure "; a nice, scenic drive through Indiana and several state parks in Illinois -- enjoy!!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

more pics . . .


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

and more pics, lunchtime!! . . .














































BMW 1, Bird 0


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

time to do some hiking . . .
































































time for dinner!!



















wife and I going home . .


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

no 7ers?


----------



## mike in texas (May 3, 2007)

looks like it was fun.


----------

